# جُمْعة أم جُمُعة؟



## akhooha

حسب علمي تُنطق [جُمْعَة] والميم ساكنة بالعربية الفصحى كما نجد في العبارات مثل [يوم الجُمْعة] و[صلاة الجُمْغة].. ولكني لاحظت ان هذه الكلمة مكتوبة في القرآن الكريم [جُمُعة] والميم مضمومة.. وقرأت ان تضميم الميم في هذه الكلمة تدل على النطق الحجازي ٠
وهل الميم مضمومة كذلك في سياقات أخرى (باستثناء القوآن) بالعربية الفصحى؟ أو هل القرآن السياق الوحيد الذي نجد فيه [جُمُعة]؟  ٠
وشكرًا​


----------



## amina36

في رأيي تكون الضمة في الفصحى و السكون في العامية٠
شكرا


----------



## barkoosh

ورد في المعجم الكبير لمجمع اللغة بالقاهرة

*يَوْمُ الجُمعَة *(بسكونِ المِيمِ وضَمّها وتُفْتح):‏
أَحَدُ أيّام الأُسْبوع، وهو اليومُ الذى يَلِي الخَمِيس ​


----------



## akhooha

شكرا يا استاذ بركوش.. لم أكن على واعي وجود لفظ جمعة  بميمها مفتوحة (جُمَعَة).. ومن الألفاظ الثلاثة (أي [جُمْعَة] و[جُمُعَة] و[جُمَعَة] ففي رأيك أية منها الأكثر مستخدمة في مناسبات الكلام الرسمية الفصيحة مثل خطب ومحاضرات أكاديمية؟ (استمعت إلى عدة خطباء في "يوتوب" ويبدو لي ان كلهم ينطقون الكلمة والميم ساكنة [جمْعة]) ــ هل هذا صحيح أو هل سمعي غلط؟  وشكرا٠​


----------



## barkoosh

أسمع "الجمُعة" كثيراً ثم "الجمْعة" (قد يختلف ذلك بين البلدان). أما "الجمَعة" فليست مستعملة على الإطلاق​


----------

